# how much will my boots pack out?



## surferbum21 (Aug 19, 2008)

I just picked up a new pair of Sabbaths over at whiskeymilitia. I have the ones from 2 years ago in a 9 and they were a lil bit snug so i went for a 9.5. well they feel just as tight if not tighter. i've tried wearing around the house for a week and my toes are raw from rubbing the front. should i exchange for a 10 or will these pack out pretty good? I wear a 9 in every skate shoe i have ever bought. guess i'm finally a big boy in the double digit shoe size?


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Can't really put a figure on how much boots will pack out.... Generally speaking a size or maybe even two sizes can be expected...

Each boot is different as far as sizing goes. I wear a 14 normally and 14 Vans Cirros were a bit snug when I got them right... Well they've over packed slightly in my right boot so I had to buy tongue eliminators from tognar.

My advice is if they're hurting you that bad you should go up a half size buddy... If anything you can wear thicker socks or get pads from tognar if they do over pack slightly.


----------



## Csanto23 (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm having the same problem. My sneaker size is a 11.5 and I went with an 11, and my longest toe on my left foot was killing me yesterday. 

Shit happens, I wonder if I can exchange for a 11.5...


----------



## leif (Dec 10, 2009)

I'd suggest buying half size smaller than your shoe size, or to the point where your toes are rubbing against the front just a bit (not uncomfortably, but you can definitely feel it). This way when they are finished packing out they will fit perfectly. Also, riding is different than walking around. I bought size 8 32 lashed and even though my toes were rubbing in the store and at home, when i strap in now and ride for 3+ hours they feel amazing.


----------

